# Have you had dental surgery and if so, how many times do you get your teeth cleaned now?



## AprilSun (May 24, 2016)

I had been going to the dentist every 6 months as I should all of my life. But, I got gingivitis due to medications I had to take for so many years. Because of this, I had to have several dental surgeries. Now, the dental surgeon and dentist are cleaning my teeth every 3 months to keep it from happening again. I don't have dental insurance so I have to pay for this myself with just my social security check. My question is, have you had this done and if so, is this the normal procedure, cleaning every 3 months, that all of the dentists do or is it just these two.


----------



## Guitarist (May 24, 2016)

My friends who can afford dentists get their teeth cleaned twice a year. But sounds to me like you have extenuating circumstances. 

I can't afford cleanings.  I have had dental surgeries (extractions).  The last dentist who looked in my mouth says I have good oral hygiene, which made me feel good because I do try.  

I have had teeth pulled because I can't afford root canals and crowns.  

Sucks. But at least I can still chew, and today my tooth isn't hurting!  Thank God (literally)!


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2016)

I haven't had any dental surgeries, well except having my impacted wisdom teeth extracted back in the 60s.  I developed a bit of receeding gums about 15 years ago and have to go every 6 months for cleanings.  Because my gums withdrew a bit, I have to have the cleanings done in quarters, with local anesthesia.  No fun at all, but better (and probably cheaper in the long run) than losing my teeth.  My gums have not gotten any worse, which the dentist says is wonderful.  Expensive, but necessary for me.  I don't have dental insurance, either.  I had it once upon a time and it didn't help very much at all, probably because the dentists who accepted it charged 3 times as much as my dentist in the first place.  I decided it wasn't worth what it cost to keep that insurance.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 24, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> I had been going to the dentist every 6 months as I should all of my life. But, I got gingivitis due to medications I had to take for so many years. Because of this, I had to have several dental surgeries. Now, the dental surgeon and dentist are cleaning my teeth every 3 months to keep it from happening again. I don't have dental insurance so I have to pay for this myself with just my social security check. My question is, have you had this done and if so, is this the normal procedure, cleaning every 3 months, that all of the dentists do or is it just these two.



have a talk w/your tooth cleaner and explain your financial situation.   They should work with you.


----------



## Redd (May 24, 2016)

Some Dentists will accept Visa or Mastercard if you are an existing customer.

My worst was an abscessed tooth and they were coming to lay carpet the next day and I had to remove the carpet that night with a tooth that was thumpety thumping with every carpet tack and carpet strip I pulled out. The root canal was a relief!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 24, 2016)

Well let's see... our dentist used to have nitrous until they didn't. Extra expense to the office. Upper teeth removed with nitrous okay. Then they got rid of "Happy Gas" to save money and re-vamped the office instead. &%$*'ers a few cavities without happy gas? Excruciating...No really...Time for a new dentist, the happy stuff works for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

I've never had dental surgery but do have dental problems now.  My medicaid covers dental.  Can you get Medicaid?


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2016)

Very few dentists here are still using nitrous.


----------



## AprilSun (May 25, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I haven't had any dental surgeries, well except having my impacted wisdom teeth extracted back in the 60s.  I developed a bit of receeding gums about 15 years ago and have to go every 6 months for cleanings.  Because my gums withdrew a bit, I have to have the cleanings done in quarters, with local anesthesia.  No fun at all, but better (and probably cheaper in the long run) than losing my teeth.  My gums have not gotten any worse, which the dentist says is wonderful.  Expensive, but necessary for me.  I don't have dental insurance, either.  I had it once upon a time and it didn't help very much at all, probably because the dentists who accepted it charged 3 times as much as my dentist in the first place.  I decided it wasn't worth what it cost to keep that insurance.



By Butterfly saying that she has to have her teeth cleaned in quarters and some articles I *finally* found by google search, it sounds like it is a maintenance routine they all do for this type of problem. Yes, it is expensive but probably in the long run, it is cheaper than having to get new teeth.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 25, 2016)

In the UK we can theoretically get dental treatment on the NHS although this is not usually free.  In reality, NHS dentists are thin on the ground so most people have to go privately or have dental insurance.  We have dental insurance that costs around £10 (approx $15) a month.  For this we get two check-ups and two trips to the hygenist every year.   Fillings, extractions etc.  are at a discounted rate.   I can't say that I enjoy visiting the dentist,  but at least it treatment has improved greatly since I was a lad.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 25, 2016)

I've had tooth pulls and crown lengthening among other things. Cleanings I stopped over decade ago. Found them to be useless in my case. Increased flossing, a waterpik and a really good/lenghty brushing on occasion works just as well. I also have kept up water intake and sometimes just rinse with water to keep mouth wet which can help reduce gum disease.


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2016)

"Be true to your teeth and they will never be false to you."


----------



## Jackie22 (May 25, 2016)

I have a dental appointment in the morning, a chipped molar..I have finally found a dentist that I like and is very reasonable.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 25, 2016)

Some are telling me sealing the teeth are the way to go now? It might prevent cavities from the top but the gum line is just as important. Again a good brushing with toothpaste at gum line helps. I was told if one gets any blood at all while brushing or flossing that's sign or gum disease or soft gums. After I floss two-three days in a row it eliminates it for weeks. Don't be afraid to use a good old fashioned tooth pick making sure food doesn't pack or get jammed in some where.


----------

